# Rust removal in subzero temps



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jan 25, 2018)

My roadmaster project is on hold until I can figure out a way to safely remove rust on the entire bike. I made a paste made out of Bar Keepers and applied it to a test surface. It made no effect. 

I know evaporust and oxalic acid are the two go-tos. I want to use a plastic kiddie pool (or some variant) out in the garage. Problem is it’s in the 20s. Indoor is not an option with small children around. 
Any workarounds without having to shell out $$$$ for gallons of evaporust?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## the tinker (Jan 25, 2018)

Bar Keepers friend is a scouring powder that has to be rubbed on. It will remove some oxidized paint. rub hard enough and kiss any striping good-bye.
Contrary to what has been stated in previous threads here, it contains no oxalic acid.  It's good for cleaning a sink or bathtub, but not bikes.
Look around your place and find some junk lumber: 1x8-----2x8 or rips of plywood. Lay your  bike frame on the floor and build a box around your frame, just big enough to hold it. DOUBLE line it with heavy gauge plastic so it don't leak. Put it out in the garage with your bike frame setting in it. Fill a 5 gallon bucket with very hot water, mixed in with at least 2-3 tablespoons per gallon OX. Completely submerge your frame in it. It will take a while for it to freeze. I'd set a small electric space heater blowing onto it. If your frame is not all rust, sometimes the paint will come back in as little as 20 minutes. Bad rust  anywhere from 6 hours to over night. Good luck. Buy the OX at Ace, sold under Savogran Wood Bleach for about 9 bucks. It will be enough to do at least 4 bikes.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 25, 2018)

10 % Molasses to water is much cheeper


----------



## KingSized HD (Feb 10, 2018)

rustystone2112 said:


> 10 % Molasses to water is much cheeper




I'm not sure how it's cheaper; making 5 gals of solution at 10% would take 1/2 gal of molasses. I can't find 1/2 gal of molasses for $9. Plus, it might take seven weeks to do the job vs. much less with OA. I'm not in a sub-freezing area but I've always wondered if using an aquarium heater would help the OA along in wintertime. One thing with kids around is that the molasses solution is safer for skin contact vs. OA but I wouldn't let toddlers around either container uncovered due to the drowning risk.


----------



## KingSized HD (Feb 10, 2018)

the tinker said:


> Bar Keepers friend is a scouring powder that has to be rubbed on. It will remove some oxidized paint. rub hard enough and kiss any striping good-bye.
> Contrary to what has been stated in previous threads here, it contains no oxalic acid.  It's good for cleaning a sink or bathtub, but not bikes....




Barkeepersfriend DOES contain OA, it's the main ingredient other cleaners don't have.  (https://www.barkeepersfriend.com/institutional/soft-cleanser-institutional/) 
*Product Data*
Ingredients: water, mineral abrasive, citric acid, *oxalic acid*, surfactants, citrus
fragrance

It works well if you use the liquid paste form and are very careful to avoid decals and to clean pinstripes VERY lightly. I've used it on q-tips on white chainguard silkscreens and white painted S2 rims with success. But it can change old mellow white (ivory) paint to a bright bleached white so test a small area first.


----------



## KingSized HD (Feb 10, 2018)

KingSized HD said:


> I'm not sure how it's cheaper; making 5 gals of solution at 10% would take 1/2 gal of molasses. I can't find 1/2 gal of molasses for $9.




I stand corrected, there are some places to get molasses online for $7.40 per Gallon. Search "golden barrel blackstrap molasses"


----------



## tech549 (Feb 11, 2018)

well I tried molasses on a wheel set a while back and worked good,but slow ,  took about 3 weeks and in a warm basement----- and if your going to use it in sub zero tempatures?????? might defeat the purpose.  heres what I have cooking right now in wood bleach


----------



## the tinker (Feb 11, 2018)

KingSized HD said:


> Barkeepersfriend DOES contain OA, it's the main ingredient other cleaners don't have.  (https://www.barkeepersfriend.com/institutional/soft-cleanser-institutional/)
> *Product Data*
> Ingredients: water, mineral abrasive, citric acid, *oxalic acid*, surfactants, citrus
> fragrance
> ...



You are right, I was wrong about the Barkeeper's Friend ingredients. I tried soaking parts twice, in a heavy concentrated solution of it for a couple days , with no results what-so- ever.
It's good as an abrasive cleaner, but use full strength oxalic acid for soaking your parts.


----------



## catfish (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## dnc1 (Feb 11, 2018)

I'm planning on doing a whole frameset and forks in an OA bath.  I've never used this method before.
The container is 4 feet in diameter and liquid will be about 6 to 7 inches deep in order to submerge the whole kit and caboodle.
Does anyone have any recommendations for how much weight of Oxalic Acid (in crystalline form) I'll need to use?
I've ordered 1 kilo (2.2 pounds) and hope this will be enough!
Thanks,
Darren.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 11, 2018)

tech549 said:


> well I tried molasses on a wheel set a while back and worked good,but slow ,  took about 3 weeks and in a warm basement----- and if your going to use it in sub zero tempatures?????? might defeat the purpose.  heres what I have cooking right now in wood bleach
> 
> View attachment 752295



Please post pics. of the heaviest rust pitted parts you have soaking when finished. I'm curious to see the results on heavily rusted parts compared to molasses.
thank you.


----------



## the tinker (Feb 11, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> I'm planning on doing a whole frameset and forks in an OA bath.  I've never used this method before.
> The container is 4 feet in diameter and liquid will be about 6 to 7 inches deep in order to submerge the whole kit and caboodle.
> Does anyone have any recommendations for how much weight of Oxalic Acid (in crystalline form) I'll need to use?
> I've ordered 1 kilo (2.2 pounds) and hope this will be enough!
> ...


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 11, 2018)

??
should've pressed "click to expand" before responding, D'oh!
Many thanks for the info @the tinker, much appreciated!


----------



## tech549 (Feb 11, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> I'm planning on doing a whole frameset and forks in an OA bath.  I've never used this method before.
> The container is 4 feet in diameter and liquid will be about 6 to 7 inches deep in order to submerge the whole kit and caboodle.
> Does anyone have any recommendations for how much weight of Oxalic Acid (in crystalline form) I'll need to use?
> I've ordered 1 kilo (2.2 pounds) and hope this will be enough!
> ...



Darren don't over do it on the wood bleach,i use about a teaspoon to every gallon of water.and actually I was a little short on the wood bleach for the parts I am soaking now,its taken a little longer but I am in no rush.just check on it every couple of hours.hope this helps


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 11, 2018)

tech549 said:


> Darren don't over do it on the wood bleach,i use about a teaspoon to every gallon of water.and actually I was a little short on the wood bleach for the parts I am soaking now,its taken a little longer but I am in no rush.just check on it every couple of hours.hope this helps



Thanks, I'll bear that in mind.


----------



## tech549 (Feb 11, 2018)

rustystone2112 said:


> Please post pics. of the heaviest rust pitted parts you have soaking when finished. I'm curious to see the results on heavily rusted parts compared to molasses.
> thank you.




Here are a few of the smalls i just removed




Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 11, 2018)

how long of a soak was that ?


----------



## tech549 (Feb 11, 2018)

rustystone2112 said:


> how long of a soak was that ?



I was light on the wood bleach,only used half of what I usually put in,so it was about 10 hours,if I had enough for full strength would of been about 4 hours.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 17, 2018)

Does it have any adverse effects on nickel plated parts?
Any experience anyone?


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 17, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Does it have any adverse effects on nickel plated parts?
> Any experience anyone?



Drop a nickel in some and if you start to see a little foaming action you’ll have your answer


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 19, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> I'm planning on doing a whole frameset and forks in an OA bath.  I've never used this method before.
> The container is 4 feet in diameter and liquid will be about 6 to 7 inches deep in order to submerge the whole kit and caboodle.
> Does anyone have any recommendations for how much weight of Oxalic Acid (in crystalline form) I'll need to use?
> I've ordered 1 kilo (2.2 pounds) and hope this will be enough!
> ...



Two heaping tablespoons per one gallon of hot water, then stir well


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 20, 2018)

So far I've been told 1 tsp per gallon, and now 2 heaped tbs per gallon.
I tried the 1 tsp ratio last weekend, it didn't work; 2 tbs per gallon would work out at 60 heaped tbs for the volume of the tank!
Is a U.S. tablespoon the equivalent of a U.K. tablespoon?
Does anyone know?


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 20, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> So far I've been told 1 tsp per gallon, and now 2 heaped tbs per gallon.
> I tried the 1 tsp ratio last weekend, it didn't work; 2 tbs per gallon would work out at 60 heaped tbs for the volume of the tank!
> Is a U.S. tablespoon the equivalent of a U.K. tablespoon?
> Does anyone know?



Well it's 16 US tablespoons to an 8oz cup in US measurements. Not sure if a U.S. cup is same as UK cup. 8oz? I'm thinking a pint's a pint right? And that's 16oz = 2 cups


----------



## TR6SC (Feb 20, 2018)

3-speeder said:


> Well it's 16 US tablespoons to an 8oz cup in US measurements. Not sure if a U.S. cup is same as UK cup. 8oz? I'm thinking a pint's a pint right? And that's 16oz = 2 cups



Hey dnc, tell us about a pint, Mate!
1 tablespoon = 14.8 ml


----------



## Trout (Feb 27, 2018)

I was taught 2 tea spoons equal 1 table spoon, I dont know if that is actually correct but it's what I've gone with.


----------

